

WSOP payout structure the best yet - golden ratio and constant second derivative - jmatt
http://www.cardplayer.com/poker-news/6741-wsop-director-says-2009-payout-structure-the-best-yet

======
rdj
The title reads like spam, but it looks like there is substance. Programming,
financial modeling, psychology.

~~~
bendotc
I disagree. They don't really go into why they made these decisions, but just
"oh, our old model had weird sized differences between payouts of adjacent
places." Why did it take them 6 years, a bunch of smart people, and hundreds
or thousands of man-hours to use a second degree polynomial (constant second
derivative) to determine payouts? I'm sure they dealt with more complicated
problems than just figuring out an equation with a constant second derivative,
but they don't really address that in this article.

~~~
didroe
Some Googling has revealed a little more information from Greenstein:

<http://www.pokerroad.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6953>

